# A19 culverts Dalton Le Dale Seaham, October 2013



## Black (Oct 6, 2013)

This part of the Dawdon burn passes beneath the A19 and Murton,
length of about 1/2 mile.
Theres 2 culverts,
both flat concrete sections which changes to a pipe at the source.

1





















gap between



2






ladders from / to inspection hatch,
this 4 - 5 feet tube continues for a while then becomes 2 foot


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 11, 2013)

Good stuff

UU do love putting chains in drains


----------

